# KA24DE swap to 720, wiring ECU



## alexholl_ (May 12, 2019)

Hey guys and gals, 

I bought my S14 KA24DE swapped '86 720 a few weeks ago and it ran initially, but stopped when the ECU stopped getting power. The engine wiring harness was butchered beyond belief by the previous owner and was the suspected issue right away since many wires were cut or broken, so the easiest fix was to just get a new one. Perfect swap, super easy, however there is no power to the ECU. What is the best way to integrate it in? The previous harness had some crazy configuration of wires coming from the blue relay near the ECU that went to a switch in the dash. Thoughts?

TIA, Alex


----------

